# Mayan Palace, Vidanta, Vida Group continue to scam (January 2015)



## icystorms (Jan 22, 2015)

Can anyone help me with specific suggestions?  During an otherwise great vacation at the Mayan Palace in Playa del Carmen, I fell victim to a lying sales person and purchased a "vacation club" membership.  I only realized I was lied to after the 5-day window.  I only did this a few weeks ago.  I've since spoken to someone from sales who tried to lower the price a little, but refused to give me a refund.  I've paid a few thousand on a credit card, signed an agreement to trade in a timeshare, and signed an agreement to pay a few thousand more.  How do I cancel all of this?  I'll be able to dispute the charge on my credit card, but I don't know what would happen with the timeshare I already have, and I don't want to deal with collectors and credit issues.  I just emailed customer service, as other posters have suggested.  I will check Profeco and the FTC, too.  Should I just email them or are the complaint forms?


----------



## pittle (Jan 22, 2015)

The Karen Rose / Customer Service email is your best option.  THey are generally very helpful.


----------



## icystorms (Jan 22, 2015)

If anyone is interested, these were their lies and tactics on me, knowing that my interest was in exchanging...I was told that I was purchasing the right-to-use of a one-bedroom suite at any Mayan Palace or sister resort for 2 weeks per year for a lifetime.  I was told that if I agreed during the sale to not use the 2 weeks for my first 2 years, I would get an additional 1 week per year for 10 years.  Upon reviewing my copy of all the paperwork, I only see that I have rights of use for 2 weeks per year for 10 years, with the option to renew for a fee at the end of 10 years.  While I was signing the contracts the sales person asked me to sign and initial one group of papers, telling me that they were for the "lifetime weeks" and another group of papers, saying they were for the "bonus week."  I suspect that's how he prevented me from realizing this was just a 10 year term.  Regardless of whether I get a lifetime or 10 years, I am dissatisfied with this purchase due to my options for exchanging.

I was told that I would be able to exchange 1 week at Mayan Palace for 2 weeks at many more locations than what was already available to me with the timeshare I already had, and  I was told that I would be able to do this online on one website that included 52 exchange companies.  The sales person showed me www.thevidalifestyle.com site, telling me that was the site where I would book my exchanges and showed me the hotels and resorts included on that site to say that those locations would be available to me for exchange.  When I called Vida Lifestyle, I was told that I would not do exchanges on that site.  When I called ownership services to see what locations are available, I was told that I would have to look at exchange sites such as RCI and SFX, which I had already been able to do with what I had. 

I was told that I would get Vida Dollars equal to my usage fee, and that I could use those to book additional vacations or shop.  He repeatedly said I could vacation and get things without spending "out-of-pocket."  He specifically mentioned airfare, which a different sales person corrected much later (I should have known he was a liar after that!).  After I activated my account and looked on www.thevidalifestyle.com, I saw that Vida Dollars only cover a small portion of prices, and I would have to spend mostly out-of-pocket to use the Vida Dollars.  I was told that I would have free lifetime access to the site.  As I was signing the Vida Lifestyle enrollment form, I saw mention of subscription fees.  The sales person told me that I would not have to pay those because I would be a member in the Vida Group.  He said that only members of other resorts had to pay the annual fee.  When I called Vida Lifestyle, I was told that I would have to pay the annual fee if I wanted to use the site after my current 2 year subscription.


----------



## saywhat (Jan 22, 2015)

Karen Rose may help you, if not keep up the pressure with online posting, their partners from Cirque du Soleil are not happy with the negativity, thus the reason for them finally getting rid of the rental list.

The Lifestyles and Vida Dollar benefits maybe decent if they were sold for what they were, problem is Mayan sales are notorious for deception. They really stretched the truth on the exchanging possibilities, and you'll be left with a couple Vacaction Week Certificates after 10 years which according to the contract you paid nothing for and they have very little obligation to provide you anything.

If they make you keep it try and negotiate it into a 25 yr renewable instead of the 10yr., which IMHO will be worthless after the registered week expires, forcing an upgrade......that I believe is their plan.

Keep up the pressure online as well as with Ms. Rose they should not reward sales for deception.


----------



## saabman (Jan 22, 2015)

icystorms said:


> I'll be able to dispute the charge on my credit card, but I don't know what would happen with the timeshare I already have, and I don't want to deal with collectors and credit issues.  I just emailed customer service, as other posters have suggested.  I will check Profeco and the FTC, too.



The hard truth here is why should either the Mayan Palace or your credit card company believe you when you say they told you lies? The signed contract takes precedence over anything that was verbally promised which, of course, they now will deny was ever said.

Some suggest canceling your credit card, changing your phone number, and walking away. Others say try to make the best of the monies you've spent and will spend. I do know Profeco will be of little help and for sure the FTC will be of no help. Proofing fraud will be difficult and expensive, and filing a dispute with your CCD is no guarantee of success. And, about your timeshare, that's a whole different can of worms that others should comment on.


----------



## saywhat (Jan 22, 2015)

saabman said:


> The hard truth here is why should either the Mayan Palace or your credit card company believe you when you say they told you lies? The signed contract takes precedence over anything that was verbally promised which, of course, they now will deny was ever said.



That's why the power of the Internet is helpful. The chorus of deceived consumers validates what the OP claims. When someone who also got screwed sees the same details of deception and chimes in it serves to alert.

Vida has been known to oil the squeeky.....I think that's Ms. Rose's primary function.

I say keep at it Icy.


----------



## saywhat (Jan 22, 2015)

That's why the power of the Internet is helpful. The chorus of deceived consumers validates what the OP claims. When someone who also got screwed sees the same details of deception and chimes in it serves to alert.

Vida has been known to oil the squeeky.....I think that's Ms. Rose's primary function.

I say keep at it Icy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## easyrider (Jan 22, 2015)

We recently went to a vida presentation and were really impressed with the information and "low presure" sales presentation in Nuevo Vallarta. I understood everything presented which was a pretty good deal if you like Mexico and large resorts. 

I do plan on somehow someway someday to stay at the new Cirque dul Soleil when they finish it.

https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/en/p...arta-entertainment-park-12-novembre-2014.aspx

As far as buying into the vida group it seemed to me that if you really wanted to vacation in Mexico this would be a good product. You buy in and with the one contract are able to reserve multiple weeks by paying a mf. Every ten years you have an extra mf that to me seems like an assessment. 

The products they have that I like are possibly the LUX and new resort theme park.

Bill


----------



## saywhat (Jan 22, 2015)

I agree, nobody spends the kind of money like Vida does on development, which is in large part why a lot of people fall for the deception by sales. Nice to hear member sales is easing up on owners. But as the OP states, new sales is in full stride with their old ways.

Not trying to rain on your parade Bill but I think those 10 yr renewals are going to be of little value once it turns into vacation week certificate only.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 23, 2015)

saywhat said:


> ... their partners from Cirque du Soleil are not happy with the negativity, thus the reason for them finally getting rid of the rental list.



Just curious--where did you get this information and what is the 'rental list?'


----------



## saywhat (Jan 23, 2015)

The rental list is a list of rental resale brokers that were used by sales for years to back up their BS rental pitch....all upfront fee operators. It's actually a major reason I bought years ago.

Over the years I became friends with a sales rep and he told me that ownership ordered its removal. From what I understand none of those brokers are in biz any longer.


----------



## qb_bc (Jan 23, 2015)

saywhat said:


> Not trying to rain on your parade Bill but I think those 10 yr renewals are going to be of little value once it turns into vacation week certificate only.



To be fair, I recently did a contract change and it was handled very well. The Customer Service rep went over the entire new contract. At this point I purposefully "forgot" everything the sales rep had told me, and made sure what the CS told me was what I expected. I asked questions, initialed the documents only when I understood what they said and did similarly with the check list. This discussion was tape recorded, so if my memory later differed we would have been able to go back and see what was actually said.

The ten year contracts are less expensive in the longer run, and provided for me an increased booking time during certain periods for the residence weeks as compared to the old weeks.

I am happy with what happens at the end of the ten year period, and do not share the concern above.

Say what one will about the sales staff, the CS rep was business like and thorough. The CS was efficient, but I had all the time I wanted to understand what I was receiving. All questions I asked were answered and I was shown in the contract what applied. I walked away knowing that I had only what the contract stated, and that I had five days to puzzle over the documents and clarify anything for myself.

In business this is more than fair.


----------



## saywhat (Jan 23, 2015)

Agreed, the CS people are great. But I'm sticking to my concern about the value of vacation weeks after the registered expires......time will tell on that one.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 23, 2015)

saywhat said:


> The rental list is a list of rental resale brokers that were used by sales for years to back up their BS rental pitch....all upfront fee operators. It's actually a major reason I bought years ago.
> 
> Over the years I became friends with a sales rep and he told me that ownership ordered its removal. From what I understand none of those brokers are in biz any longer.



Got it (about the rental list).  Thanks.

But where did you hear that CdS is not happy about the negativity, or is this just conjecture?


----------



## saywhat (Jan 24, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> Got it (about the rental list).  Thanks.
> 
> But where did you hear that CdS is not happy about the negativity, or is this just conjecture?



No it's not conjecture, I'll have to leave it at that, sorry.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 25, 2015)

saywhat said:


> No it's not conjecture, I'll have to leave it at that, sorry.



I see.  I'll take you at your word. (Or your sales friend's word.)


----------



## icystorms (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you to everyone who replied to this thread. After some back and forth with the company, we seem to have reached an amicable resolution.


----------



## blmac22 (Mar 23, 2015)

Who is Karen Rose? Is she a rep at Vidante?  We just bought a membership (not ownership)while at the Mayan Palace in Mayan Riviera last week and we want out.  I want to email someone or fill out a cancellation letter..just not sure what do.  I want to do something fast


----------



## pittle (Mar 23, 2015)

blmac22 said:


> Who is Karen Rose? Is she a rep at Vidante?  We just bought a membership (not ownership)while at the Mayan Palace in Mayan Riviera last week and we want out.  I want to email someone or fill out a cancellation letter..just not sure what do.  I want to do something fast



That is the name used by a Grupo Mayan team who checks out TUG Posts. They have now set up a name called Grupo Mayan on TUG, but they always sign as Karen Rose.  They can help.  Here is a sample of their normal posts:

Please contact us to be able to assist you.

If you have pending concerns with us, we have confidence they can be addressed as soon as we are contacted to continue this dialogue. We would like to hear about your experience with us, as part of our daily quest for improvement and high regard for customer satisfaction.

Being that said, the only way to assure that we get your message and follow-up is to contact us at grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com.

We truly appreciate your time.

Sincerely,
Karen Rose
Customer Support Representative.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 23, 2015)

blmac22 said:


> Who is Karen Rose? Is she a rep at Vidante?  We just bought a membership (not ownership)while at the Mayan Palace in Mayan Riviera last week and we want out.  I want to email someone or fill out a cancellation letter..just not sure what do.  I want to do something fast



To get out you need to follow the instruction in your contract.  This will include the days you have to rescind.  It may already be too late depending on the date you signed "last week".  

Remember to rescind you need to follow the instruction exactly.  An email is not going to be sufficient.  It will need to be postmarked by the date and you will want to have proof of the date such as registered or certified mail.


----------



## Johnsp (Mar 23, 2015)

The instructions for cancelling your contract are in the General Provisions paragraph of your contract.  You have 5 business days to cancel by either returning all documentation to member services at the resort or sending a certified letter with return receipt requested before the five business day period expires.  The only non business day in Mexico is Sunday (not Saturday Sunday and holidays like in the US).  The address to send your certified letter to is also in General Provisions.  Hopefully you have not exceeded your five business days but if you have, Karen Rose has been responsive and helpful in the past. Contacting her is no guarantee that your contract will be rescinded.

Good luck.


----------



## cpuricelli (Apr 3, 2015)

_[Deleted at OP's request.]_


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 3, 2015)

Do you still owe on your other 2 timeshares in addition to the annual MF's?  If they are paid off, you could likely sell or give them away yourself?


----------



## cpuricelli (May 4, 2015)

*Grand Mayan - Resolved*

After multiple correspondents and support from the member services team at Grand Mayan / VIDA Vacation Club, it appears my situation has been satisfactorily resolved.  Thanks to Karen Rose and Tetyana for their help and support and guidance.
I really enjoy the Grand Mayan resorts and look forward to returning in the future!


Cindy P.




_[Quoted post deleted at OP's request.]_


----------



## Markgates (May 11, 2015)

*Reply*

duplicate ad post deleted


----------



## Henav (Jun 16, 2016)

*let's start a lawsuit against Vidanta!*

My husband and I visited Vidanta during spring break, April 2016 and were subject to fraudulent sales process. We were lied to on too many cases. Sales People wouldn't let me get close to my husband! there was no photos of us purchasing timeshare because they wouldn't let me get close to him!!! I was promised cash but instead received Vida Dollars which is a scam by itself! They told us that they would get rid of our current timeshare and we won't need to pay a maintenance fee anymore. But when we were contacted by global exchanged, we found out that we still had to pay for 2 years of maintenance fee, plus a fee to global exchange for processing our timeshare transfer. We immediately contacted Vidanta and asked for cancellation due to lies and discrepancies on sales, but unfortunately, it was after 5 days from sales date. Vidanta refuses to refund my hard earned money, even though I was a victim of their unethical and fraudulent sales process. I would like to expose them so others don't become a victim. I want to know if you are aware of any active lawsuit against Vidanta? I am sure that I am not the only victim and there are others who want to do the right thing and take legal action against them.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 16, 2016)

We are well aware of their sales practices. Unfortunately, since they are in another country, with it's own laws and practices, and since you didn't file a letter of rescission within the allowed 5 days 'cooling off' period, there isn't much that can be done to undo the contract. Beware that since you've posted this here, you may well get flooded with 'get out of your timeshare' upfront-fee offers. These are universally scams, designed to separate you from more of your money.

One tactic that we have seen work is to post 'unhappy buyer' scam warnings all over the internet. Here on TUG, on TS4ms, Redweek, TripAdvisor, all kinds of travel and vacation sites. It has a way of getting their attention, and we've seen a lot of requests to remove any derogatory posts and that all the differences have been ironed out. No explanation is ever given and these posters never return.

Good Luck.

Jim


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 16, 2016)

*Please read Post 19 - this thread for info on contacting Vidanta Member Services*

Dear Henav ,
Please read post 19 in this thread for the email contact info for the Vidanta Member Ssrvices contact - Karen Rose .  

Global Exchange will basically sell your old timeshare for $1 on eBay and often these are sold with current / future year MF paid by seller . If TS sales did not clarify this -Vidanta Member Services may resolve it to your satisfaction .
Last fall Thasel13 posted  similar ; - and eventually had it worked out to a satisfactory outcome according to subsequent TUG posting .

See post 15 - dated  Jan 11 2016 - thread - Timeshare Trade In ? Equity Value Agreement 
by Thasel 13  
 I suggest you read the entire thread .

Please post how this issue is resolved  .

Vida dollars are not a scam . They are like a % rebate against dollars you spend  with the resort .Whether  they are good value is up to you , like  airline points .

As per a lawsuit- I believe there was one about 10 years ago .


.


----------



## Mike Swinehart (Mar 16, 2017)

icystorms said:


> If anyone is interested, these were their lies and tactics on me, knowing that my interest was in exchanging...I was told that I was purchasing the right-to-use of a one-bedroom suite at any Mayan Palace or sister resort for 2 weeks per year for a lifetime.  I was told that if I agreed during the sale to not use the 2 weeks for my first 2 years, I would get an additional 1 week per year for 10 years.  Upon reviewing my copy of all the paperwork, I only see that I have rights of use for 2 weeks per year for 10 years, with the option to renew for a fee at the end of 10 years.  While I was signing the contracts the sales person asked me to sign and initial one group of papers, telling me that they were for the "lifetime weeks" and another group of papers, saying they were for the "bonus week."  I suspect that's how he prevented me from realizing this was just a 10 year term.  Regardless of whether I get a lifetime or 10 years, I am dissatisfied with this purchase due to my options for exchanging.
> 
> I was told that I would be able to exchange 1 week at Mayan Palace for 2 weeks at many more locations than what was already available to me with the timeshare I already had, and  I was told that I would be able to do this online on one website that included 52 exchange companies.  The sales person showed me www.thevidalifestyle.com site, telling me that was the site where I would book my exchanges and showed me the hotels and resorts included on that site to say that those locations would be available to me for exchange.  When I called Vida Lifestyle, I was told that I would not do exchanges on that site.  When I called ownership services to see what locations are available, I was told that I would have to look at exchange sites such as RCI and SFX, which I had already been able to do with what I had.
> 
> I was told that I would get Vida Dollars equal to my usage fee, and that I could use those to book additional vacations or shop.  He repeatedly said I could vacation and get things without spending "out-of-pocket."  He specifically mentioned airfare, which a different sales person corrected much later (I should have known he was a liar after that!).  After I activated my account and looked on www.thevidalifestyle.com, I saw that Vida Dollars only cover a small portion of prices, and I would have to spend mostly out-of-pocket to use the Vida Dollars.  I was told that I would have free lifetime access to the site.  As I was signing the Vida Lifestyle enrollment form, I saw mention of subscription fees.  The sales person told me that I would not have to pay those because I would be a member in the Vida Group.  He said that only members of other resorts had to pay the annual fee.  When I called Vida Lifestyle, I was told that I would have to pay the annual fee if I wanted to use the site after my current 2 year subscription.


----------



## pittle (Mar 16, 2017)

This is a really old post and icystorms issues were resolved.  You just seem to be trying to stoke the fire.  

While the sales tactics at "Mayan World" are not great - the resorts are.  I have been a happy owner since 1999 at various levels - you cannot ask for a better vacation experience than a stay at any of the "Mayan World" resorts - that is my term for the MP-GM-GB-GL resorts- I have owned and/or stayed at them all and have NEVER had a bad experience.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 16, 2017)

I agree with Phyllis. We have stayed 14 week at the Grand Mayans in Riviera Maya and Nuevo Vallarta and the resorts are awesome and the service superb. We are not owners and always exchange with SFX. We always get a view unit at NV and a close in one at Riviera Maya. As far as their sales tactics go, I don't care about that part because we never do timeshare presentations at any resort. We have never been pressured to attend them at Vida resorts. When we check-in we tell them that we don't do presentations and they say OK and leave us alone.

I don't have a lot of sympathy for those that get scammed. They don't read the contracts or don't have the gumption to just get up and leave. I realize that these presentations can be pretty brutal but why go to them unless you are interested in buying. Are a few trinkets worth taking your vacation time to be abused? I think not.


----------



## caschuck (Nov 25, 2017)

Vidanta is a complete scam.  I was promised cash but instead received Vida Dollars which is a scam by itself! They told us that they would get rid of our current timeshare and we won't need to pay a maintenance fee anymore.  We immediately contacted Vidanta and asked for cancellation due to lies and discrepancies on sales, but unfortunately Vidanta refuses to refund my money, even though I was a victim of their unethical and fraudulent sales process.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 25, 2017)

caschuck said:


> Vidanta is a complete scam.  I was promised cash but instead received Vida Dollars which is a scam by itself! They told us that they would get rid of our current timeshare and we won't need to pay a maintenance fee anymore.  We immediately contacted Vidanta and asked for cancellation due to lies and discrepancies on sales, but unfortunately Vidanta refuses to refund my money, even though I was a victim of their unethical and fraudulent sales process.



When did you buy  ?
Did you contact sales or member services .
Verbal promises by sales need to be recorded somewhere to hold weight

Vidanta Member Services won't lie : but focuses on what is written in the contract.
Since you are now a member - you should contact them about any discrepancies .



Vida dollars are somewhat similart to ai;ine or hotel points . Sometimes usable but not always the " lowest cost deal "


----------



## Eric B (Nov 25, 2017)

Vida Lifestyle does have a low price guarantee, but it is the price after Vida dollars that is guaranteed.  It’s run by ICE, who also runs the SFX travel store and seems to run the RCI travel side.  Vida dollars are similar to SFX savings dollars or RCI savings dollars.  Bottom line is it’s a discount travel membership club; you can get some good deals through them, but may find better deals elsewhere.

As far as the promises go, only those that are printed in the contract or addenda matter, as noted above.

With respect to getting rid of your other timeshare, there are a number of posts in TUG on that subject.  If you bought in Nuevo Vallarta, it was probably to be done through Global Vacation Exchange. Look up the other posts by searching for the name on the “trade in agreement” on TUG.  Experience with them is a bit mixed; I would suggest looking into giving it away on TUG instead, myself.

If you do believe you were treated unethically or fraudulently, you could try contacting PROFECO.  There’s a topic on that as well.  Vidanta does typically, however, give you the final printed contract to review before signing and is decent about following their obligations under it.  You can learn a lot about making the best of your “ownership” by reading TUG under the Mexico Timesharing; there are a number of long term owners and exchangers that happily share their knowledge here, which simplifies that.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 26, 2017)

caschuck said:


> Vidanta is a complete scam.  I was promised cash but instead received Vida Dollars which is a scam by itself! They told us that they would get rid of our current timeshare and we won't need to pay a maintenance fee anymore.  We immediately contacted Vidanta and asked for cancellation due to lies and discrepancies on sales, but unfortunately Vidanta refuses to refund my money, even though I was a victim of their unethical and fraudulent sales process.



You will get your money back--regardless of what they tell you, IF you rescinded within the 5 days allowed in MX, and IF you followed the rescission instructions verbatim, per the contract.  It's very important you follow the instructions closely and do not go back to the sales office, where they may try to talk you into something else.

If you didn't follow the contract rescission instructions and instead tried to cancel by talking to sales, you'll need to start over and follow the contract instructions to rescind (if you're still within the 5-day cancellation period).


----------

